# Reliable .893 recovery file.



## 7bigjohn (Oct 13, 2011)

I just downloaded and was able to use rsd lite to flash from bricked! I'm very happy. None of the others on this site worked for me. I was trying to go to .902 and something went horribly wrong. Just and FYI.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/197374-5-5-5-893-fxz-901-902-compatible-902-update.html


----------



## lpmboss (Nov 28, 2011)

yay.. thanks


----------

